# POB to the Netherlands?



## Me+Light=Addiction (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi CPF members! I always go to this site to check out some new lights etc. But now I have a question so though that I could just join and ask it here. Just to tell you I am 14 so I don't have a big collection cause the lack of money  this is what I got so far: Maglite solitaire, 15 Led + Red laser light, "Police" Light, Maglite 4D Cell, Fenix TK 10 and a Wickedlasers "The Torch". For allyou collectors this sounds like a joke collection but I just can't afford alot of 300 Dollar HID's. So I want 1 more item to my collection atm. And that is a strong spotlight. After doing alot of research (Ofcourse) I found the POB and the Twin vector spotlight. Because I already have a good flood light (The Torch) I nog want a tight beam so I'm going for the POB witch sounds great. But NOONE ships it to the Netherlands. I found someone who did but It costed 50$ With 150$ schipping cost. Can someone help me out with this, please! I really want a spotlight to finish my collection ATM. When I got a job i'm going to extend my collection...OFCOURSE ^^ but got to wait for that.

Thank you for you help!:thumbsup:


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Sep 14, 2008)

Edited this post, what first standed here was ridicules sorry people  <<<


----------



## Patriot (Sep 14, 2008)

:welcome:

Which is the main problem, the $200 cost or that you just don't what to pay so much for shipping? 

Since the POB is large and heavy to ship over there, have you considered purchasing something smaller to reduce the charges?


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Sep 14, 2008)

First off, Thanks for the fast responce!!! And well you got a point there  But I think 150$ Shipping? I can life with 50$ BUT 150 seems a little over the top doesn't it? And I only saw that 1 time, don't even know where anymore, there are multiple sites saying they ship to the Netherlands and shipping were like 30$ but at checkout (befor paying) they said "Unable to send to The Netherlands" witch was weird because they had a list of countries where to ship witch contained Holland.


----------



## BMF (Sep 14, 2008)

I just use USPS to calculate the shipping cost to Netherlands and it costs only $58.43 cheapest way by Priority Mail for 13 lbs. There are five different Netherlands but I doubt it will be much different, for $200 which way do you use?

:welcome:


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Sep 14, 2008)

It was paypal that calculated that much ( the site just raped me , happy i didint buy it) Thanks for calculating it bye the way, didint knew i could do that  If people may read this thread and know where to buy one please inform me. Thank you for your help already, I got to go to bed now:mecry: But I'll read all the posts tomorrow after school.


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, you have more total lumen output then I do.

If you find a good deal on the Vector Power on Board, it might total to be around $100 shipped.

:welcome:


----------



## LukeA (Sep 14, 2008)

Batteryjunction ships worldwide, so you could buy an Amondotech N30 ($150) and have it shipped to you. Then it's $150 for the light and $50 for shipping to the Netherlands. I don't know if that's more palatable or not.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 15, 2008)

LukeA said:


> Batteryjunction ships worldwide, so you could buy an Amondotech N30 ($150) and have it shipped to you. Then it's $150 for the light and $50 for shipping to the Netherlands. I don't know if that's more palatable or not.





That's exactly where I was going with my post also. If you're going to spend $200 anyway, get a high quality light like the N30. It's really head and shoulders above the POB.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2008)

Unforgiven has a forwarding service, shoot him a PM.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the reply's! I'm going to look that light up as soon as possible! And for battery junction, i've been there multiple times but it didin't ship to my address, (the spotlights) but i'll give it another try.:twothumbs


----------



## M.S (Sep 15, 2008)

I have been thinking about the N30 too. One thing keeping me from ordering is the charger. It has only 110V charger and we have 230V electricity here in Europe. But it also says that the charger is built in to the battery pack, so is it possible to use just some cheap wallwart for charging? Can anyone tell me what it says in the charger for output voltage/amperage?


----------



## Dutchman (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello,

If you can wait till 1 december 2008, do it. The threshold for import duty will be higher. Check the NL douane site for further info. May save some cash


kees


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Sep 15, 2008)

Hmmm If it's gonna cost me moe after 1 December I better get one now  And what is the problem with that charger then? Doesn't it charge good or just doesn't it works at a 230Volt charger??? It may is a stupid question but I can better ask it now then get stuck with a non-chargeble flashlight later. :thumbsup: I'm going to check out the Amondotech N30 now.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Sep 15, 2008)

The Amondotech N30 looks really good if you talk about power. The outer looks are bad The green is awfull, but who cares? I can change that, somebody got a video of it's performance??? I'm really intrested in some outdoor pics/vids.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 15, 2008)

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> somebody got a video of it's performance??? I'm really intrested in some outdoor pics/vids.




I don't know of any videos, but here is the early N30 thread, which I'm sure will keep you busy for a while:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/156617


----------



## rufusdufus (Sep 15, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> get a high quality light like the N30. It's really head and shoulders above the POB.


 
I can't see that N30 is head and shoulders above POB.
It is in a more manageable package as far as size goes.
It's got the same innards,smaller reflector,less throw.
But for value for money $100 including postage for the POB would give better bang for the buck would it not?
Ask the seller to remove battery and charger from POB and postage will then be attractive.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I will receive my N30 this week and can't wait to get it. To my knowledge the N30 would be much better than the POB in all ways (better beam color, much smaller & lighter weight, more durable, etc.

However, one thing I would like to state about the POB is that it has a huge reflector so it throws like a laser compared to most of my other spotlights. I shined my POB at some trees 1/2 a mile away tonight and it put such a small and bright spot on them I was in awe. It has such a narrow and focused beam that it can light up low lying clouds and objects nearly a mile away. I love my POB and think it is a great light.

My point is that the N30 is a much higher quality light, will give amazing throw, and I think would be a much better choice than the POB, but the only reason to get the POB would be if you just want extreme throw. I don't know of a seller that ships to the Netherlands though.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Sep 16, 2008)

Oke, thanks for al the diffrent oppinions, but why ask If seller removes battery and charger? It wil lcost less to ship but then I'm without a batterie and charger, still no working light  Keep on posting If you guys want, I can use all opinions and info :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::twothumbs Sorry for late reaction btw I'm a little sick


----------



## Patriot (Sep 16, 2008)

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> Oke, thanks for al the diffrent oppinions, but why ask If seller removes battery and charger? It wil lcost less to ship but then I'm without a batterie and charger, still no working light




Yeah, I'm not sure why removing the battery would be an attractive option. You'd be relying on the current owner to do something that they might not be comfortable doing or that you might not be comfortable with. I'm not sure I'd want someone to partially disassemble the light I was going to purchase unless it was a fellow enthusiast who knew what they were going. Some people aren't even slightly technical or mechanical though. It's also not like the light would be discounted with the battery removed so you'd still pay full price for it then have to take the time to drive somewhere to purchase a battery that would likely be at least the equivalent of $30 at the minimum in the Netherlands. 



*rufusdufus*, The reason that I say it's head and shoulders above the POB is for several reasons. The first being the color temperature. The 4200K color that the N30 provides produces much more eye friendly color rendering and gets the most lumens possible from that 30W ballast. The next reason is because it uses NiMH batteries and a quick change battery pack. These battery pack is lighter and provide much better energy density over the SLA battery in the POB. The N30 has the advantage of the long run LED array built into the handle and thefore makes a great "huricane" light, camping light, or general task light and keeps it all together in one convenient package. It's also great for back-up light when the voltage is too low to run the HID bulb. The N30 is 1/3 the size and weight of the POB which is a huge difference, while the run-time and output essentially remain the same between the two lights. I also feel that the N30 is a bit more rugged than the POB. The plastic seems a bit more pliable or complient and its lower mass make falls more survivable. I've dropped the N30 several times accidentally from 30" to about 5' and it's still hanging in there. The only place where the POB has a slight advantage is in the category of throw, but then the N30 is no slouch. The N30 also apears to have a better, more reflective surface which limits it's throw disadvantage to the POB with generic reflector. 

Below are comparison pictures borrowed from *mtbkndad*'s Shootout IV thread for comparison purposes.

N30






POB






Imo, the N30 appears to producs at least an equal amount of light if not a few lumens more overall, despite the N30 being down 5W to the POB. This is about the same amount of difference I see between my POB and N30. Frankly, my Costco and POB HIDs have been doing a lot of sitting around because of the N30. The N30 and Polarion's have consistently been my "go to" HID's.
*
Photos borrowed from the Shootout IV pics, thanks to mtbkndad.


*The other reason that I like the N30 in the OP's situation is that he was going to be looking at about $50 for the POB plus $150 for shipping. With the N30 he'd be looking at just the opposite... $150 for the light and $50 for shipping. That's a far better value.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Sep 16, 2008)

Very tempting to get the N30 cause of hearing that.:naughty: In the picture you clearly see the N30 being more brightly but the POB beiing able to trow farther. Hmmm going to search the internet some more and I'll come back to It soon I hope


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Sep 16, 2008)

Ooh and bye the way, I found this one asswell, the included picture looks pretty good don't you think? http://www.batteryjunction.com/mega-illuminator.html


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 16, 2008)

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> Ooh and bye the way, I found this one asswell, the included picture looks pretty good don't you think? http://www.batteryjunction.com/mega-illuminator.html


 
The Titanium Mega Illuminator is much larger and heavier than the POB and will have more throw than the POB. It would be close to the size of a microwave oven. I don't have the Mega Illuminator but I have a light just as big and heavy as it called the "Professional's Favorite 17.5 million candlepower spotlight". The Professional's Favorite is brighter and out-throws the POB by a noticeable margin but it is so big and heavy that I almost always use the POB instead. 

From what I have heard the Mega Illuminator is an amazing and wonderful light, but I just wanted to point out that you might prefer to have the miniature and lightweight N30 as it would be much more practical. That is one of the reasons why I chose to buy the N30 over the Mega Illuminator.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 16, 2008)

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> Ooh and bye the way, I found this one asswell, the included picture looks pretty good don't you think? http://www.batteryjunction.com/mega-illuminator.html




You you just enjoy sitting with it on your porch and or like to sit in camp shining it at trees and such, it's a great light. My poor light just sits on the shelf because of its size. I've discovered that size of some of these HID's can be a real interest killer for. If I can't enjoy a little stroll down the trail with them or take them around the block easily, they just don't get used. My Costo/Mega gets used about three or four times a year up hunting or shooting and that's about it.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 17, 2008)

This post made by BVH (thanks BVH!:thumbsup is a size comparison between the N30 (left), AmondoTech Illuminator (middle) which has the exact same body as the POB but just a different color temperature bulb, and the Costco HID (right) which has the exact same body as the Mega Illuminator but a different color temperature bulb.

It really puts in perspective the size difference between the 3 HID spotlights being discussed in this thread.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow that thing is BIG!!! Wouldn't safe on shipping costs with that one!!! I guess the N30 is the best chose after all:duh2: I'll inform this thread if I bought one, or If I bought another one look-a-like but I definatly want a spotlight!:devil: Or if someone has one for sale...:huh:I'd like to know, hehe


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Sep 17, 2008)

I got a question for the people around here, I have a Wickedlasers "The Torch" and It can burn paper and stuff. It's a great light, I love it... But If I hit paper it smokes imidiatly and after 5-10 seconds it burned trough it, but It doesn't goes on fire. I Don't care all to much but whats up with it? If it gives out less power then I'dd like to know because then it WOULD matter. And it's more fun if it's going ON FIRE, then you can impress ppl more:devil:  Someone knows something about this?'Then I'd like to know.:thumbsup:


----------



## LukeA (Sep 17, 2008)

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> I got a question for the people around here, I have a Wickedlasers "The Torch" and It can burn paper and stuff. It's a great light, I love it... But If I hit paper it smokes imidiatly and after 5-10 seconds it burned trough it, but It doesn't goes on fire. I Don't care all to much but whats up with it? If it gives out less power then I'dd like to know because then it WOULD matter. And it's more fun if it's going ON FIRE, then you can impress ppl more:devil:  Someone knows something about this?'Then I'd like to know.:thumbsup:



HIDs don't burn things.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Sep 18, 2008)

I know, It's not a HID, look it up Wickedlasers The torch.


----------

